# Identify Car Alarm from remote picture?



## thelonewolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I recently purchased a used car, and it has a aftermarket car alarm installed. Unfortunately the owner doesn't have the manuals, so I have no clue how to work the alarm other than to unlock and lock the doors. I was wondering if anyone could help me identify what alarm system is installed. All I have is a picture of a remote, which doesn't even seem to have a brand on it. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

We need a photo of the control unit, the remote's don't tell us anything. The name will be on the unit so no need to post a huge photo again either.......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

looks like an autopage remote


----------



## Diablo1 (Aug 19, 2010)

old thread but it is a Gryphon alarm , http://www.gryphonmobile.com/contact.htm


----------

